

Ask HN: Is a .co domain worth it? - nestlequ1k

I'm thinking about buying .co domain for about a thousand dollars for a consumer targeted product I'm building.<p>In your experience, do end users understand .co or do you think they'll try to type in the .com version instead.
======
mjs00
If you are convinced that .com is parked domain mega-corp that you won't have
to compete with, .co is OK if you can also get .net/.org, so can 'own' the
brand.

Assuming you are startup where company name is product name, I think the
_more_ important thing is to be able to get the matching twitter and facebook
ID, if you can get same same as what you are targeting .co for.

------
mmaryni
those guys here have no idea about .co so do not listen to them. Many top
brands are using .co`s and every day you can find more. Twitter, Aspen.co (
2.08 billion revenue), Rolls-Royce.co, Sra.co, JCO.co, DuiLawyers.co,
Reeves.co and many more.

.Co can rank better than .com. Just go to google.com and type in " Charlotte
Church" or "bmr" or "i3DTV" My advice to you do not listen people whose mind
is not flexible. If people like this govern this world we would have one brand
of shoes, car, computer etc. Apart from that they never successful as success
require seeing things before they come. if you want you cant contact me at
mmaryni at yahoo.com

Good luck

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=k...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=k0sCnzzVtNs)

------
narad
.co is a failure. They sell very less than a .com Only typo traffic you might
get. Since google eliminates typos, chances of getting traffic intended for
.com is very slim. Also, .co domains are columbia specific, have not come to
mainstream, except a few rare cases.

~~~
nestlequ1k
Well, there's no .com domain (it's just parked) for the company name I've
chosen. So the options are getXXXX.com (which i know own) or XXXX.co (which
I'm thinking of purchasing). Thanks for your thoughts on the matter

~~~
albertogh
As someone who bought his first domain from someone else some weeks ago, I'd
suggest you to contact the current owner and ask them if they might be
interested in selling it. After a few days of negotiation, I was able to get
the domain for a very reasonable price.

------
md1515
Not sure if .co domain names get indexed properly for SEO either so be careful
of that.

------
CyrusL
Absolutely not. I always recommend the weaker .com over the stronger .net or
ccTLD

